# Commercial kitchen rental in ventura county ca



## islandfire (Nov 9, 2009)

HELLO,

I am looking for a part-time/hourly commercial or catering kitchen to rent/share in Ventura County, CA... preferably Oxnard/Ventura/Camarillo area. I do a lot of on site catering but need a kitchen for special events that wont allow me to cook on site. We are mostly busy on weekends and would not need a lot of space, just a nice place to safely cook food. I need to find one ASAP, as I have a huge party in December that I need to prepare for.

Thanks,

Delaina
[email protected]


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

If you haven't already, check out craigslist for your area. I've noticed more and more shared kitchen ads popping up in the commercial real estate section.


----------

